# Advice on Trailer and Tow hitch ball



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello Ladies and Gents, 

Today went to pick up a horse and I had to borrow a trailer and a hitch/ball. My 04 Tacoma V6 4x4 that I bought in January came from conneticut and the underbody was sprayed for rust and I noticed that the reciver was sprayed as well, well it appears. It was , well it may not have been sprayed with that tar stuff but it was a lot of caked on rust in there. So much that the hitch didn't want to go all the way in. I had to take a long screwdriver and just scrape all of that stuff out, blow it out with air hose, then when got most all of it out, took a sledgehammer and knocked the hitch the rest of the way in which wasn't a whole lot more. The hole of the receiver and the hole of the hitch were different sizes and the bolt was even smaller. Then the bolt wasn't threaded all the way so that was more play. So basically the hitch would move a little bit in the receiver; you could slide it forward and back some. Not real loose but it would move. 

I was pulling a horse trailer, bumper pull. With or without the horse in the trailer, when I took off, if I didn't ease off there was a bump and i'm thinking it was from the receiver sliding in the hitch and the weight of the trailer. Same thing when coming to a stop if I didn't take it real real easy it seemed same thing. NOw later today I used my s 10 ( 4 cyl) that just has the ball mounted to the rear bumper (no receiver or anything). It did it also with it but can't remember if it was as bad. I have pulled some trailers before with the s 10 , utility and horse trailer and if I recall correctly there was also that bump taking off some and coming to a stop. I'm wondering if it's just a bumper pull thing? I'm probably going to buy a nice horse trailer soon but just wanting some pointers if there's something I can do to avoid all of that annoying bumps and stuff lol. I don't wana go gooseneck or anything right now or in near future. 

Not sure rather matching up the proper size hitch hole with receiver and pin or bolt and that all being snug will solve all of that or not as my s 10 still did it.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Personally I think you are asking for serious trouble pulling a horse trailer with either of those rigs. Especially the S-10. They are just too small.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

BigNickMontana said:


> Personally I think you are asking for serious trouble pulling a horse trailer with either of those rigs. Especially the S-10. They are just too small.


no I won't pull it with the s10 anymore I took the trailer back to the guy which is a couple of bottles of the street I wanted to pull it with the s10 well actually I was doing something with the S 10 anyway so I might as well have taken the trailer back with it. on the other hand a v6 3.4 liter Toyota Tacoma should be strong enough to pull a horse trailer


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

excuse the speech to text a couple of miles up the street


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

I'm no expert but I did a lot of research and I wouldnt feel quite safe pulling with anything less than a V8/5.2 L. 
Even if u are within the load limits for the Tacoma,which I'd be surprised if u are,,,, as said ,u are asking for trouble with either tearing up your vehicle or being unsafe for u and your horse.I would say "jmho" ,but I'm pretty sure the towing experts on here will say the same. 
Call a trailer sales lot and ask them what vehicle specs they recommend. I think u need at least a 150/1500 series or equivalent (Tundra Vs Tacoma)
I know thats not what u want to hear.Sorry. But u don't want to end up damaging your trucks transmission,breaks,etc.
I have never experienced any "bump" feel or sound when stopping or starting so I think that's a clear sign of another problem. 
Good luck.stay safe!
Fay


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, that gave me the heebiejeebies!!! Trailers take a different size ball than, say a utility trailer. If you got caught hauling with that set up, esp. the underrated tow vehicle, DOT would throw the book at you!


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

yeah I will check into it in do some more research I mean I was going to get a brand new g_m_c sierra denali but wanted to upgrade the. S10 First so not sure which route I will say probably no need to buy a trailer yet till I figure out which vehicle I will need a probably won't buy a new v 8 so not sure what I will do yet


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

some of them take the same size trailer and utility trailer horse trailer and utility trailer


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Obviously that one did not! Please be careful, you are not only risking yours and your horse's safety, but others on the road. I haul through canyons, up and down mountain passes, etc., I have been doing this for close to 40 years, trust me, get more power, bigger engine and have a trailer/RV place check your set up if you think something isn't right. There is no such thing as a little wreck when hauling livestock, it's all major!


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

waresbear said:


> Trailers take a different size ball than, say a utility trailer.


In my experience, a bump on stopping and takeoff is most likely the result of using a hitch ball one size too small. You really, really don't want to do that again.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I agree, most bumper pull horse trailers use a 2 inch ball. Utility trailers use a 1 and 7/8 inch ball. While the 2 inch hitch will set on the smaller ball, it is not tight and can jump off. This will make a bump when starting and stopping. 
While the Tacoma may pull the load, it can not stop it. Another question is the trailer brakes. I have never seen a Tacoma with the proper electrical connection for a trailer with brakes. The flat connector that is used for most utility trailer does not have brakes on it. Again, it is not what you can pull, it is what you can stop.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

mred said:


> I agree, most bumper pull horse trailers use a 2 inch ball. Utility trailers use a 1 and 7/8 inch ball. While the 2 inch hitch will set on the smaller ball, it is not tight and can jump off. This will make a bump when starting and stopping.
> While the Tacoma may pull the load, it can not stop it. Another question is the trailer brakes. I have never seen a Tacoma with the proper electrical connection for a trailer with brakes. The flat connector that is used for most utility trailer does not have brakes on it. Again, it is not what you can pull, it is what you can stop.


most definitely I take heed to all of the advice. 

As far as the ball, I'm pretty sure on my s 10 the ball is a 2 inch. I remember verifying that last year but will check again. I borrowed the hitch ball combo from same person I borrowed the trailer from and they have a v8 Dodge. So as far as the trailer in the regards to being on a smaller ball, i'm pretty positive that was not the case.

I may just not even worry about getting a trailer until I buy the v8 truck that I want in the GMC and that probably won't be anytime soon. I have some options to borrow a trailer and will just have to borrow a truck as well. I don't mind loaning my Tacoma if I have to to get the 8 cylinder.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

nyg052003 said:


> I'm pretty sure on my s 10 the ball is a 2 inch.


The hitch on the Featherlite two-horse bumper pull that I used on my trip out west and back required a 2 and 5/16" ball.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree that I wouldn't pull a horse trailer with either of those vehicles, and never with a bumper-mounted ball on any vehicle. It's just not safe. The remodeled ('07 and newer) Tacomas, equipped with a V6 and double cab, are the smallest trucks I'd consider OK for a small trailer and one horse.



Joel Reiter said:


> The hitch on the Featherlite two-horse bumper pull that I used on my trip out west and back required a 2 and 5/16" ball.


My horse trailer also uses 2-5/16".


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

verona1016 said:


> I agree that I wouldn't pull a horse trailer with either of those vehicles, and never with a bumper-mounted ball on any vehicle. It's just not safe. The remodeled ('07 and newer) Tacomas, equipped with a V6 and double cab, are the smallest trucks I'd consider OK for a small trailer and one horse.
> 
> 
> 
> My horse trailer also uses 2-5/16".


Mine is an 04 double cab 3.4 V6. 
NOw I have to do some research to consider what's the difference from 04 to the 07 model hauling wise. Will also call some trailer places and ask their opinions as one poster mentioned.

Here is a spec page for 04's. Now I need to get some info on horse trailer pulling and weight estimates, ect.

http://www.new-cars.com/2004/toyota/toyota-tacoma-specs.html


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Note: All specs are for both 4x2 and 4x4 unless otherwise noted.​*MATR SIENN WEIGHTS AND CAPACITIES *​_4x2 
Regular Cab​_​​​_4x2 
Access Cab​_​​​_4x2 
X-Runner​_​​​_PreRunner Regular Cab _
_PreRunner Access Cab _
_PreRunner Double Cab (shorl/longbed) _
S_4x4 
Regular Cab​_​​​IFI_4x4 
Access Cab​_​​​ION _4x4 
Double Cab 
(man short bed /auto short bed/ auto long bed)​_​​​Curb Weight (lbs.) (man/auto) 
4-cyl​​3,250/ 
3,270​​3,560/ 
3,580​​------​​3,430/-----​​3,720/​​--------​​3,665/ 
-------.​​3,955/ 
-----​​--------​​V6​​--------​​--------​​3,805​​--------​​3,810/ 
3,835​​3,920/ 
3,975​​--------​​4,045/ 
4,070​​4,130/ 
4,155/ 
4,190​​GVWR (lbs.) (man/auto)​​4,550/ 
4,600​​4,900​​4,700​​5,000​​5,250​​5,350​​5,100​​5,350​​5,450​​*Regular Cab​*​​​*Access Cab​*​​​*Access Cab V6​*​​​*Double Cab V6​*​​​Payload (man/auto) 
4x2 
PreRunner 
4x4 
Long Bed (auto only) (PreRunner/4x4)​​1,350/1,380 lbs. 
1,570/--- lbs. 
1,435/--- lbs. 
---​​1,340/1,320 lbs. 
1,530/--- lbs. 
1,395/---lbs. 
---​​895/--- lbs. 
1,440/1,415 lbs. 
1,305/1,280 lbs. 
---​​--- 
---/1,430 lbs. 
1,320/1,295 lbs. 
1,375/1,260 lbs.​​*Regular Cab​*​​​*Access Cab/ 
X-Runner​*​​​*Access Cab V6​*​​​*Double Cab V6​*​​​Maximum Towing Weight 
W/ optional hitch 
W/ optional V6 Tow Prep Package​​3,500 lbs. 
--- 
---​​3,500 lbs. 
--- 
---​​3,500 lbs. 
5,000 lbs. 
6,500 lbs.​​3,500 lbs. 
5,000 lbs. 
6,500 lbs.​​Maximum Tongue Weight 
W/ optional hitch 
W/ optional V6 Tow Prep Package​​350 lbs. 
--- 
---​​350 lbs. 
--- 
---​​350 lbs. 
500 lbs. 
650 lbs.​​350 lbs. 
500 lbs. 
650 lbs.​​Gross Combined Weight Rating 
4x2 
PreRunner and 4x4/ with Tow Prep Package​​7,500 lbs. 
8,000 lbs.​​7,500 lbs. 
8,000 lbs.​​7,500 lbs. 
8,000/11,100 lbs.​​--- 
8,100/11,100 lbs.​​Fuel Capacity​​21 gal.​​Engine Oil​​5.4 qt. (2.7-liter 4-cyl.) 
4.4/5.2 (4.0-liter V6 (4x2/PreRunner and 4x4)​​Cooling System​​9.1/9.1 qt. (2.7-liter automatic/manual) 
10.1/10.3 qt. (4.0-liter automatic/manual)​​

This is for a 2010 Tacoma. I see that from regular towing to the optional hitch it goes from 3500 to 5000 lbs. 
Then to 6500 lbs with optional v6 towing prep package.

Just bought that truck in Jan and doubt i will trade it anytime soon but if I get time I will check on some prices and may consider another. I really don't see it getting rid of it and would probably come out better selling it but don't really have a lot of time to worry about that at this point. If I need a trailer I will probably just borrow and truck and trailer for the near future


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

nyg052003 said:


> Mine is an 04 double cab 3.4 V6.
> Here is a spec page for 04's.
> 2004 Toyota Tacoma - Specs, Info


According to your spec link, your maximum towing capacity is 3,500 pounds. The very lightest trailer I know of is the Featherlite 9405 bumper pull, which weighs 1800 pounds empty.









It is roomy for one horse or a squeeze for two, but put one 1,200 pound horse in it and you are crowding your maximum tow capacity, without so much as a bale of hay or any water.

Some basics for first time trailering:


Right size hitch ball
Hitch that is rated for load (never a bumper hitch)
Hitch that is correct height so trailer is level
7-pin electrical connection
Brake controller
Correct length safety chains so you have room to cross them under the hitch and still turn


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I used your link as it is better displayed for information...

So..is your truck 2 or 4 wheel drive?
Do you have the optional towing package from the factory installed?

Those 2 questions mean a heck of a lot if differences.

So...regardless of what you drive...

Please, please realize that when any manufacturer is showing "ratings" for what a vehicle can do those ratings are all done with a "dead cargo"...a camper, a boat, a small trailer.
Those ratings are also done under "optimum"...the very best of conditions!
*Never, ever are they done with "LIVE CARGO" such as a horse.*
A horse if he shifts his weight in a trailer can have you change lanes unexpectedly...:shock:
A frame hitch is not something to laugh at either.
What would you prefer your horse trailer be attached through 2 bolts of a bumper hitch or 6 - 8 bolts of a frame hitch?
What rating did the hitch ball have? Yes, they come in different categories/applications of strengths and indeed you probably were testing fate I have a feeling with what you were using...

That "slap" feeling you had and didn't like makes me wonder if you were possibly moving your bumper with the weight of the trailer.... 

I'm _*not*_ saying you need to overkill a tow vehicle by buying huge....
You do need to have a vehicle though that can start and more importantly STOP that trailer safely with a brake controller installed, possibly equalizer bars and a proper hitch and ball configuration.
That truck needs to ride level and have full weight on the front end so you have control while driving...

*Towing horses is a responsibility to keep you, the horse{s} and others who share the road with you safe.*
A large responsibility, and one those of us who have towed thousands of incident free miles take seriously and try to offer "words of wisdom" so you have some knowledge from our mishaps and mistakes....

Do be careful and thorough in your fact finding....
When you do tow, do so with a eye for the bad driver to keep you safer and then ENJOY your travels!! 
:runninghorse2:


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Joel Reiter said:


> According to your spec link, your maximum towing capacity is 3,500 pounds. The very lightest trailer I know of is the Featherlite 9405 bumper pull, which weighs 1800 pounds empty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks, appreciate the info and advice
yeah I definitely want to be as safe and careful as possible


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> I used your link as it is better displayed for information...
> 
> So..is your truck 2 or 4 wheel drive?
> Do you have the optional towing package from the factory installed?
> ...


4 wheel drive double cab 04 tacoma 3.4 v6 with TRD Off Road package

Mine has a reciever that accepts the ball/hitch. Is that a frame hitch? 

Not sure if it came with the towing package. I don't see anything extra under the cab anything if I recall correctly. Is there visibly anything noticable that I would immediately know it was equipped with the towing package? I will google some images


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

nyg052003 said:


> 4 wheel drive double cab 04 tacoma 3.4 v6 with TRD Off Road package
> 
> Mine has a reciever that accepts the ball/hitch. Is that a frame hitch?
> *Not in my opinion.*
> ...


I don't know the Toyota line of vehicles very well.
I can tell you that in American "domestic" line of trucks such as Chevy, Ford, GMC and Dodge adding a towing package usually adds a transmission cooler, engine coolant larger, braking system upgrade....
Here is a article that although written by a boating magazine it applies to all vehicles with a *factory tow package* on them.

 _*Tow Package Or Not - Trailering Guide - BoatUS Magazine*

_The off-road package....biggest is skid plates added.
Something I would hope you _*never*_ use while towing a trailer anyplace ever!
Some have a beefier suspension, some additional cooling system size.
From what I saw when I went searching for comparisons.... 
Unless I was a diehard rock climber or mudder with my truck...I would go with a tow package over off-road anyday.

What I did see is from manufacturer to manufacturer what is offered in "packages" varies some a little and some are a lot different.


Good luck with your research and decisions....


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I am not the expert here, BUT I've hauled horse trailers with either a full ton Pickup or a 3/4 ton Cummins diesel TRUCK, or a full ton Cummins diesel TRUCK. 
Whatever you end up doing *PLEASE make sure to be very generous with white lithium grease*--the grease in the container and not the spray on stuff (which I use on old storm house windows). We had an accident 35 years ago with a small utility trailer that we hadn't adequately greased, and it came off! Fortunately, we had chains so we didn't lose it.
NOW, we take the (cottage cheese sized) grease and put the whole thing upside down on the ball and use more than we need. It looks like the grease container vomited on the ball, for reference. =b
A lot of people who get a horse trailer have not ever hauled anything. Most small cars no longer are made to tow anything, thus the lack of experience.
Just some FYI. =D
We bought a tow package that had to be added to our truck(s). It fits in a slot under the bumper and is directed attached to the frame of the truck. My "bumper hitch" has height adjustments and sway bars. I also have a gooseneck tow package on both of my trucks, and I had them done professionally. I have never had to pound any pieces to attach. I have only had to tap my gooseneck trailer piece into locking the pin. That comment made me wonder about how the OP's vehicle is rigged. Doesn't sound safe to me.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

nyg052003 said:


> Mine is an 04 double cab 3.4 V6.
> NOw I have to do some research to consider what's the difference from 04 to the 07 model hauling wise


It looks like I remembered slightly wrong- the Tacoma was redesigned in 2006; it was the Tundra they redesigned in 2007. (It's been a couple years since I looked into it when I was in the market for my truck) Both the Tacoma and Tundra got significantly beefier overall in their redesigns and much more suitable for towing.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

nyg052003 said:


> Not sure if it came with the towing package. I don't see anything extra under the cab anything if I recall correctly. Is there visibly anything noticable that I would immediately know it was equipped with the towing package? I will google some images


The most foolproof way is to have a Toyota dealer look up your VIN; they'll be able to tell how it came equipped originally.

I did notice that in my '10 Tundra, those with a tow package came with a transmission temperature gauge in the control panel, a tow/haul button, and a pre-wired molex connector for the trailer brake controller under the dash, near the emergency brake pedal. I don't know if any of those come as part of the tow package on a '04 Tacoma, so you might still have a tow package even if you don't see those things (though you must have had somewhere to hook up your brake controller?)


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

verona1016 said:


> It looks like I remembered slightly wrong- the Tacoma was redesigned in 2006; it was the Tundra they redesigned in 2007. (It's been a couple years since I looked into it when I was in the market for my truck) Both the Tacoma and Tundra got significantly beefier overall in their redesigns and much more suitable for towing.


Doing a Mass reply. Thanks for everyone. Yeah I will just play it safe because I definitely didn't like that bump upon taking off and sometimes when stopping though I wasn't dogging it. But I will just borrow someone's truck when I need one. Might still get a trailer or might just hold off and wait till i get a v8. I might even trade my Tacoma in for a newer one if I don't get a v8. I will look for one with a tow package


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Sounds to me like your problem is two fold:

1/ Probably incorrect sized ball. *This is a critical issue* - too small of a ball and the trailer WILL eventually come unhitched while you're driving. STOP TOWING until you get this sorted out.

2/ The receiver hitch sounds like it had the incorrect pin securing the hitch in the receiver. The hitch should NOT slide back and forth in the receiver - if it does, again, that bolt will eventually shear off and the hitch will side right out of the receiver while you're towing. There are purpose built pins that fit snugly in hitch/receiver setups, so using a "bolt" as you describe it is all sorts of wrong.

Honestly, please go to a reputable trailer place and seek one-on-one help to get things right before towing again. You are risking your own well being, the trailer, the horse(s) inside, as well as the well being of those you're sharing the road with - if the trailer comes unhitched while you're driving it WILL be a mess...especially if you're towing with a woefully undersized vehicle as is the case with the S10.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Lots of good advice given! Everyone please note that the OP has said more than once that he isn't going to haul again with that set up. 
Continuing to give technical tips is great but I don't think it's necessary to keep tellimg him not to haul with that setup since he's already taken the advice very seriously......I know that everyone means well and has safety in mind but Im feeling like its "nuff said" and folks aren't reading his posts. I appreciate that he's taken all the good advice without becoming defensive or argumentative like so often happens.
OP, Good luck on your research and I hope u have fun truck shopping when the time comes.
Fay


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

mslady254 said:


> Lots of good advice given! Everyone please note that the OP has said more than once that he isn't going to haul again with that set up.
> Continuing to give technical tips is great but I don't think it's necessary to keep tellimg him not to haul with that setup since he's already taken the advice very seriously......I know that everyone means well and has safety in mind but Im feeling like its "nuff said" and folks aren't reading his posts. I appreciate that he's taken all the good advice without becoming defensive or argumentative like so often happens.
> OP, Good luck on your research and I hope u have fun truck shopping when the time comes.
> Fay


 Thanks, and yes that is one thing that I usually do no matter what forum I'm on or if I comment or not depending if it's my thread. I always read all of the post that I haven't read before I reply


----------

